
Google Translate adds easter egg that recognizes the beatboxing hack - martinkallstrom
http://translate.google.com/#de|en|pv%20zk%20pv%20pv%20zk%20pv%20zk%20kz%20zk%20pv%20pv%20pv%20zk%20pv%20zk%20zk%20pzk%20pzk%20pvzkpkzvpvzk%20kkkkkk%20bsch%0A%0A
======
bl4k
Note: IF you have flash disabled, you will not see it, since the 'listen'
feature is a flash applet

The easter egg is a simple 'beat box' icon below the original text much like
the 'listen' icon under the translated text.

Edit: somebody in the thread uploaded a screenshot, thx:
<http://i.imgur.com/4jd5y.png>

------
asmosoinio
If you add a real word in German after the beatbox text, it will read out the
individual letters instead, no beatboxing. Example:

[http://translate.google.com/#de|en|pv%20zk%20pv%20pv%20zk%20...](http://translate.google.com/#de|en|pv%20zk%20pv%20pv%20zk%20pv%20zk%20kz%20zk%20pv%20pv%20pv%20zk%20pv%20zk%20zk%20pzk%20pzk%20pvzkpkzvpvzk%20kkkkkk%20bsch%0AAchtung)

------
tdoggette
The conditions are German language and no consonants.

~~~
ot
I think you mean no _vowels_

------
beaumartinez
As some of the comments hint, the link is broken ( _de|en_ should be _de|de_
); it translates from German to English. (The beatboxing "hack" only works
with German-to-German translation.)

~~~
train_robber
It did work for me using de|en

------
pygy_
If you switch the languages, you get an hillarious example of probabilistic
spelling suggestion gone too far:

[http://translate.google.com/#de|en|pv%20zk%20pv%20pv%20zk%20...](http://translate.google.com/#de|en|pv%20zk%20pv%20pv%20zk%20pv%20zk%20kz%20zk%20pv%20pv%20pv%20zk%20pv%20zk%20zk%20pzk%20pzk%20pvzkpkzvpvzk%20kkkkkk%20bsch%0A%0A)

<http://i.imgur.com/64eXg.png> <== What I saw.

------
Swizec
Ok so that's weird. I was just showing this to my sister earlier today and
noticed that there was no Listen, just Beatbox.

Naturally I was delighted that they recognised the meme ... but, talk about a
race condition. I thought this was nothing new and here were are, a 48 minute
old HN submission whereas I was showing my sister probably 50 minutes ago.

Slightly related, the first hit on google for "google beatbox" is
translate.google.com

~~~
mtrimpe
Don't worry; it's been there for a few days already ...

~~~
jcitme
more than a week, actually...

------
yread
Is it really an easter egg? To me it seems more like they "fixed" it and broke
the beatboxing trick in the process.

You can still add dummy vowels to the word to make it sound beatboxy

~~~
ma2rten
You missed the easter egg. Look harder.

~~~
nixy
I don't see any "Beatbox" button, it says "Listen".

~~~
ars
On the left, under the text input box.

Screenshot: <http://i.imgur.com/4jd5y.png>

~~~
mooism2
The "beatbox" link is absent for me, and the "listen" link is present but
doesn't work for me. _shrug_

------
jordan0day
I'm not familiar with whatever the original "beatboxing hack" was. Could
someone please provide a little bit of background?

~~~
Huppie
Make it translate from german to german and press the 'listen' button. Here's
the original 'Google Beatbox' topic:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1952356>

------
whager
The button is there, but it doesn't work on Linux(Ubuntu 10.04 with Chromium).
The regular listen button does work.

~~~
train_robber
Worked on both Chromium 8.0.552 and Firefox 3.6.13 on Ubuntu 10.04. Flash
issues probably?

------
tjic
Ha!

If you edit the beatbox text, Google helpfully asks "did you mean ... ?" and
suggests the original text.

------
rradu
The "listen" button now just reads the letters, which is still pretty funny.

~~~
sovok
I didn't see the Beatbox button first and thought she now sings the letters,
like <http://translate.google.com/#de|en|pvpvpvpvpvpvpvv%0A>

Other languages yield interesting sounds too
[http://translate.google.com/#de|es|pvpvpvpvbvbvbvbvpvpvpvpva...](http://translate.google.com/#de|es|pvpvpvpvbvbvbvbvpvpvpvpvatatatat%2C%20pvpvpvpvbvbvbvbvpvpvpvpvudududud)

------
samic
The thing that really surprised me is that at first someone made a beatbox
with MISUSING Google Translate! but now google instead of (for example)
banning that misusing, has created a tool to help you enjoy Google Translate
in any way you like! even if it's not it's original purpose!!

